# Scrounging for plants



## Ricky Cain (Jan 23, 2004)

One man's trash is another man's treasure. So, if anyone is trimmming or is about to and you have excess let me know. I will come get it. I am trying to ge my 60 packed nice for a good st


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I got my 29g stuff.. come get you some plants..


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Ricky,

Can you make it to Lewisville in the next couple days? I've got a ton of trimming/thinning to do.


----------



## Ricky Cain (Jan 23, 2004)

I would like to give a shout out to Phil and Joey for hooking me up with a nice quantity of plants for my project.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

you're welcome... glad my dogs and brother could keep your son entertained.


----------

